# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena-nieuwe plaatsen of alles laten weghalen?

## susan44

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw hier en zit voor de vraag wat ik ga doen 
ik heb nu 5 jaar de mirena en het word straks of verwijderen en weer een nieuwe of alles verwijderen dus operatie

ik mag geen andere middelen met hormonen en moest de mirena nemen vanwege een trombose been
dus er is geen keuze verder, voor zo ver ik weet althans er werd toen ook al gezegt je staat met de rug tegen de muur, iets anders bleek er niet te zijn
ik had daarbij ook nog cystes en enorme bloedingen daardoor waardoor ze me de mirena adviseerde als enige optie nog
anders de hele boel dus verwijderen

Dat wou ik perse toen niet dus de mirena genomen
Voor mij is die mirena zeker het eerste jaar een hel geweest.
begon al met plaatsen ik dacht effe laten doen pff maar door de bloedingen van de cystes had ik medicijnen die het bloeden deden stoppen en zo is er geplaatst, zonder verdoving en baarmoedermond zo gesloten als een oester
geanecoloog wilde er ook mee stoppen toen, maar mijn inmiddels ex man zei toen moet je nog ver want anders doordrukken anders komt ze nooit meer terug en had i ook niet gedaan ook wat een pijn gehad ook geen kinderen gebaard en die pillen nog erbij

mijn lichaam wilde het niet accepteren en leek het steeds af te willen stoten, ik heb 1 jaar lang pijnstillers gehad en er werd maar gezegt doorzetten, dat gaat over, ja dat wel na 1 jaar en 2 maanden afzien

ik heb hier wat berichten gelezen maar ook nooit geweten dat bv aankomen of erge groei borsten van de mirena kon komen
ik ben in die tijd veel aangekomen en cup van c naar e gegroeid nu begrijp ik pas waarom dus, hebben veel mensen dat?
ik ben toen al een paar keer geadviseerd om de spiraal eruit te laten halen omdat ik ook angstklachten had en depressie daarvoor had gehad

ik moet ook zeggen ik ben niet vrolijker geworden door die mirena
door de cystes toch nog altijd tot heden ongesteld gebleven maar alleen bruine afscheiding steeds alleen wel 2 weken vaak 
men zei dat dat kwam door die cystes en die zouden een type zijn die komen en gaan
dus soms ben ik 2 weken ongesteld( of wat je zo noemt bruine afscheiding dus) en dan 1 week later gerust weer of dan weer zelfs 1 maand niks heel wisselend dus allemaal soms ook langer ongesteld gewoon geen pijl op te trekken

ik heb altijd vage buikklachten gehouden, druk in de onderbuik gevoel
en ik zie enorm op tegen het verwijderen
ik las over verdoving met gel maar ook spuiten zijn er meer mogelijkheden van verdoven?

maar goed ik zit nu tegen de beslissing aan te hikken van toch weer de mirena laten plaatsen( zie daar als een berg tegenop) of maar meteen opereren maar dus overgang en meer keuzes waren er niet

Gevoelsmatig wil ik zo graag dat ding eruit hebben, ik heb het idee dat ik er geestelijk niet beter op ben geworden sinds die mirena maar ook aardig dikker geworden en vooral borsten en altijd die druk voelen het lijkt alsof ik dat ding altijd voel
ik had het dus echt vanwege die bloedingen gekregen was dat niet geweest en andere opties gehad, had ik hem allang laten verwijderen maar ja de optie van mirena of opereren en alles meteen weg is ook weer een drastische
toen koos ik voor de mirena maar nu heb ik sterk mijn twijfels

ik heb ook geen idee of als het weer geplaatst word ik dadelijk weer 1 jaar last ga krijgen onderhand of dat je gewend eraan bent en dus geen last verder meer daarvan

zijn er andere vrouwen die ook voor deze keuze hebben gestaan en wat hebben die gedaan en hoe is dat bevallen?

liefs Susan

----------


## nanda06

Hoi Susan,

Na 2 jaar kreeg ik ook veel last van mn spiraaltje, heb m eruit laten halen, paar maanden later weer geprobeerd, maar dat wou écht niet (kwam niet door de baarmoedermond en het deed ontzettend veel pijn). Nu ben ik via internet op een "yahoo-group" terecht gekomen met vrouwen die het pessarium gebruiken of willen gebruiken. Het pessarium is een kapje dat je inbrengt (over je baarmoedermond) met zaaddodendpasta voordat je gaat vrijen. Het pessarium wordt vrij weinig gebruikt in Nederland en artsen doen er nogal sceptisch over, maar sinds ik de verhalen van deze vrouwen (zo'n 400, vooral uit Amerika en Engeland) in deze "group" lees ben ik erg enthousiast. De beheerders van deze groep hebben regelmatig contact met een gynaecoloog in London die erin is gespecialiseerd en die geeft ook adviezen. Er zijn verschillende bestanden/documenten en mails over verschillende pessaria (in het Engels: diaphragms of caps), de ervaringen ervan, verschillende soorten zaaddodende pasta's (ook natuurlijke) en verschillende routines om het pessarium in te brengen, zodat je niet zit te kloten nét voordat je gaat vrijen. Ik zoek zelf nog een gynaecoloog in Nederland die ervaren is, dus ik kan je mn eigen ervaring niet vertellen. Maar ik ben vastberaden om dit te laten lukken, want ik wil niet meer dat gepruts aan mijn lijf en ook geen hormonen meer. Ik weet niet of het in jouw specifieke situatie kan, maar je kan je gynaecoloog/arts vragen.

Website van de "group": http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DiaphragmsAndCaps/
(je moet je wel aanmelden enzo, maar dat wijst zich vanzelf)

Veel sterkte!
nanda

----------


## pilvraagjes

Even afgaande op je naam ga ik er vanuit dat je 44 bent... Ikzelf zou denk ik gewoon de boel eruit halen. Helemaal van het geemmer af. Om de overgangsverschijnselen tegen te gaan kan je dingen slikken. Tis natuurlijk wel drastisch en ook best een zware ingreep, maar dat jij nu al jaren met pijn en klachten rondloopt.... ik vind dat echt vreselijk voor je :-(

----------


## susan44

hoi allebei,

voor die overgang zou ik het nog wel 1 periode kunnen doen van 5 jaar lijkt me, het probleem zal ook zijn dat ik waarschijnlijk juist door dat trombose been toen, niks mag slikken

voor nanda
ja ik ben erg benieuwd ik ben eerst ook meer informatie aan het inwinnen over mogelijkheden, ken jij de nuvaring?
ik vermoed dat er wel iets aan hormonen weer in moet zitten bij mij vanwege die cystes weer, dat zeiden ze toen ook vandaar de mirena maar dat blijft meer bij de baarmoeder en daar gaat het bij mij om.
dus zo min mogelijk verder in het bloed vanwege trombose maar wel wel iets om te heftige bloedingen tegen te gaan van die cystes

liefs Susan

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zou gewoon even met de huisarts overleggen, wat eventueel alternatieven kunnen zijn. Je twijfel voorleggen...

----------

